# Loader valve replacement for Mahindra 5010



## JCBrownish (7 mo ago)

Has anyone sourced a replacement loader valve with joystick for the mahindra 5010? (ML151 loader)
I haven’t had any luck finding parts, and am hoping to find one that will exchange without having to redo any hoses. 
The piece that covers my up/down spool and provides the detent for the float function broke. 
Bonus points if someone has that part or if there’s a valve with easily sourced parts!


----------



## JCBrownish (7 mo ago)

Did you find out anything? An easy replacement valve, or the park? I had the same part break on mine.


----------

